# How can i keep my pigeon warm in cold weather



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, i have a white komorner tumbler pigeon. It is starting to get rather cold at night, im in South Carolina so it gets about 30 degrees at night but its a lot warmer during the day. My pigeon is kept outside in a medium sized chicken coop (like the ones you can get from petco), she has corn cob bedding and she has been eating a lot and i give her warm water to drink. i bring her inside to eat/drink but my mom doesn;t like her in the house ..are there any special measures that i need to take to keep her healthy during the cold nights/early mornings? she seems to be okay but i just feel so bad...would getting like a heat lamp help? or will she be ok?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pigeons don't have a problem with the cold. Just make sure the coop is dry and does not have a draft. I had pigeons last winter in northern michigan where it is a lot colder than south carolina.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you mean a rabbit hutch? 
You might try wrapping the cage with clear plastic and get her a companion. Pigeons are very social and being confined alone would be a real drag.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i've heard if you feed them corn they will stay warmer because they get a lil fat to heat them up. i just cover up the loft with plastic curtains all around then open it in the morning so they can get some air.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yes corn will make them warm......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Corn will be just fine for you to use in SC, you still have to use other grains to up the fat corn only has about 3.7 % fat. If you lived up north you would have to give them black oil sun flower seeds they are over 30% fat.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, corn and sunflower seeds will help them keep warm. You can also cover some of sides of that chicken coop (I don't know how your coop looks like). They can handle cold even snow temperature, but keep them away from draft because it separates their feathers and they can't keep warm with that. If you have openings on the north side of your coop, then perhaps you can cover that. North winds are cold.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used the hutch she is talking about and it has a little section the bird can go in. Just cover it with plastic and feed her popcorn or corn depending on her beak size.


----------

